

Ask HN: What is your favorite Continuous Integration Server? - fishcakes


======
teebot
TeamCity is pretty cool because:

-it's very easy to set up and configure

-does not depend on one particular technology (we build our .NET site, android and iphone apps with it)

-there are some cool plugins available to extend it

(otherwise go heroku or appharbor)

~~~
benologist
+1 for TC. It's also got a free version which is enough for us.

<http://www.jetbrains.com/teamcity/>

